# About.com- Gut Bacteria and the Brain



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

It has long been known that there is an overlap between psychiatric disorders such as anxiety and depression and IBS. Early IBS theories explained this overlap by writing IBS off as being "all in one's head". New research, on mice, of all things, opens up a new perspective on the overlap.</p

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

